# Eye Goobers



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna fairly regularly has a small degree of eye goobers, usually when she wakes up. It's not to a level I would say is excessive and they wipe away easily. Certainly not something that seems to be bothering her or anything like that.

I was just wondering if they were just normal to have or indicative of anything we should be doing differently.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Also interested, Sans has these too.
I've always just looked at it that I get a small amount of eye crusties in the morning too and kind of just chalked it up to that.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine regularly have eye boogers too. I asked the vet about it and she said it could be environmental or seasonal allergies and recommended some eye drop stuff, but honestly...not worth it. As long as they are clear and not yellow I think it's fine.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Raggy does too,and unless its so bad the dog has trouble keeping their eyes open and alert or discolored I don't think it's a issue.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I think a moderate amount of eye goop is normal - perhaps cleaning once a day / every two days or so. For a while, Katie had significant goop - I was cleaning her eyes several times a day and she wetness around her eyes. Vet diagnosed it as allergies and recommended daily antihistamines; she's been fine ever since.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby is usually fairly eye goopy... he naps a lot and usually wakes up with eye goop. I just wipe them away and he's fine.
Honey is my goopiest though, her eyes are always leaking... she's been to the vet for it a number of times and they always just say it's part of her autoimmune disorder and that she'll likely always be prone to eye infections and more-than-necessary eye goop.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball gets some eye goop, mostly in the mornings. I'm pretty sure his is due mostly to minor environmental allergies, as it gets worse in the spring time. Regardless, I don't see how it is any different than a person waking up with sleep in their eyes, and as long as it's not bothering them, it's fine.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jax will get them mostly after he sleeps or when hes outside for prolonged periods and the allergens are bothering him. A quick wipe with a tissue takes care of them. As long as they are clear/white, its fine. Yellow is likely a sign of infection.

When the allergens are getting to him I'll usually put a drop of Euphrasia in each eye 2x per day until the goop slows


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Murphy gets them, and it's due to seasonal allergies. At one point, our ragweed allergen count was super high here and he had a red and seriously goopey eye. We did benedryl and saline solution and it cleared up in a couple of days. I feel like a very small amount isn't anything to worry about though.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Having a small amount of eye goobers is totally normal, IME. I've never met a dog who didn't. Too much can indicate a problem, but a little bit seems to be normal, just like we get eye goobers.

One thing I've noticed with my rabbits it that they tend to clean each other up, and I've never noticed eye goobers since they have lived together. I imagine dogs might be similar and you might not see them on multiple dogs if they are grooming each other occasionally.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Kayla gets them, more in one eye than the other, and quite minimal at that, or so it seems. The thing is, whenever she comes up to me and I spy a little something near the corner of her eye, I wipe it away. If I let things be for the length of a day, I still don't think it would add up to much. 

If any discharge looked to be of an unhealthy color or thick to where it crusted the eyelids, I would keep tabs and have the vet check things out.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think I jinxed myself by replying to this topic 

Jax got an eye infection in his right eye (hasn't spread yet to the left...hopefully it won't) and it's been worse since Saturday. Tried some home remedies but this one will need some meds so brought him to the vet so they can check him out


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Hamish always had small amounts so I wasn't too concerned when Henry had similar, however interestingly whilst he was eating Dr. Tims over the Summer they disappeared completely. He's now transitioning to Annamaet and they've appeared again so I'm guessing they could be related to food.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

mcdavis said:


> Hamish always had small amounts so I wasn't too concerned when Henry had similar, however interestingly whilst he was eating Dr. Tims over the Summer they disappeared completely. He's now transitioning to Annamaet and they've appeared again so I'm guessing they could be related to food.


IME with Charlie it has definitely varied with his food. His eye buggers have never been too bad, but they have completely disappeared since we switched to Farmina. They also were reduced when he was eating Dr. Tim's. On TOTW I was picking off some crusties from the inner corners of his eye every other day or so, but they've been completely clear for the past few weeks since switching his food. 

Kyle, is Jax's eye crusted with yellow goop? In the spring I noticed one night that Charlie's eye was really watery and he kept batting at it. The next morning it was practically glued shut with yellow goop. It ended up being a scratched cornea. I just had to rub some ointment in his eye a few times a day for a week and he was good to go. It really healed up in 24 hours but I continued with the treatment as recommended. I hope it heals up soon!


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

pinksand said:


> Kyle, is Jax's eye crusted with yellow goop? In the spring I noticed one night that Charlie's eye was really watery and he kept batting at it. The next morning it was practically glued shut with yellow goop. It ended up being a scratched cornea. I just had to rub some ointment in his eye a few times a day for a week and he was good to go. It really healed up in 24 hours but I continued with the treatment as recommended. I hope it heals up soon!


Ya it's yellow but I wouldn't say its sealed up (he did have that happen when he was younger though)...I think this is merely pink eye this time around. We were up at the lake so he likely just got into something when he was running around or swimming. It's just constant goop in the corner, yellow in colour.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper gets them alot and I was told it has to do with allergies. I also think his food messes with it as well. If Jasper is on a diet with a lot of potato then he tends to get them more than normal. And if he is not taking his loratadine for allergies everyday then he gets them more than normal as well.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel never gets them, but Jasmine does especially after coming in from a long hike.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

well I'm happy the winter season is now upon us. Jax's eye goobers have pretty much fully stopped without all the outdoor allergens blowing around.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Rox is still having them but we both have had allergies since moving to texas. Annoying but tolerable--we're both sneezy and her eyes were just a bit.more watery for a while. I might get some texas wildflower honey for both of us


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Like me, Levi gets runny eyes when he's tired. I wipe his eyes first thing every morning and right before bed every night just with a tissue. I find it gets worse when his face fur is longer and I guess pokes into his eyes a little.


----------

